

An 11.88” Retina MacBook Air - danmatte
http://www.fpblog.net/blog/2014/1/20/an-1188-retina-macbook-air
How Apple might go Retina with the MacBook Air
======
johnatwork
Could this also support the iPad Pro rumour? Perhaps this will also be the
stepping stone to touch tablet/laptops if they choose to go that way.

~~~
danmatte
I have more to share. Unfortunately the post isn't seeing much traction :(

------
ssjulian
Nice deductions. Let's see if it plays out!

------
NN88
I need a full 13"

~~~
danmatte
I unfortunately think the only option for you will be the 13.3" Retina MacBook
Pro.

